# going into rainy season S. CA



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

First of all, no stores going into winter means 
your hives will builld up extremely slow in the Spring time
when the queen starts to lay. I don't even know if the queen will
lay if they are starving then. Remember that in addition to pollen
they need carbohydrate to fly too.
And since you don't want to feed them or to treat them then you
really have not much of a choice here. Now you are in a situation to
feed or not to feed. If you don't feed them then they might crash mid-
winter there since our climate is snow free. So they might starved to death esp. in the rainy days.
If you are willing to let that happens then do not do anything, no syrup or help them along. Just leave them alone to see in the Spring time. 
I'm for plantings to help them along. So in the Fall I will plant some Spring blooming veggies and flowering plants both for the pollen and nectar. Are you
willing to plant some for them in the Spring time since you want to go all natural?
Remember, no foods mean starving bees! It is a fact and with common sense.


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

Feed.
Plant.
Remember your flow situation is not a natural situation.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, with the coming 5th year drought we are experiencing 
this is not so natural. For the bees if you don't plant or sub. feed them
how can they survive the coming winter? When this drought continue for
another year or so they cannot live without helping them along. Think thoroughly and
logically. Need to look at the reality world presently in a situation like this now.


----------

